# Makita 3.0 LI battery



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So I have a dead battery. I have lot's of these batteries. How do I determine how old this one is? I have bought a couple within the last year. There is no manufacturer date on the case, but there are some numbers stamped into the plastic housing.

Nearest service center is 1 1/2 hours away.

Do I chuck it or what?


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

redwood said:


> So I have a dead battery. I have lot's of these batteries. How do I determine how old this one is? I have bought a couple within the last year. There is no manufacturer date on the case, but there are some numbers stamped into the plastic housing.
> 
> Nearest service center is 1 1/2 hours away.
> 
> Do I chuck it or what?


I would call them and see what they could do for you.

My old LXT kit(hammer drill/driver and impact) that was out of warranty they repaired for a $150 US. They also gave me two two batteries with it.

I would call them though and see what they can do for you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The code stamped in the top is part date code. I think its the first 2 numbers are the year but I will double check in the morning. I know they changed the date code layout but I'm sure they still kept it simple to figure out. If it was an 06 battery it should say 06123 and if its a 09 it should say 09123 etc etc


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> The code stamped in the top is part date code. I think its the first 2 numbers are the year but I will double check in the morning. I know they changed the date code layout but I'm sure they still kept it simple to figure out. If it was an 06 battery it should say 06123 and if its a 09 it should say 09123 etc etc


I have nothing like that on my battery. The only thing stamped on the top is <PC>. On the underside, there is a 6-1 stamped, then underneath 2 lines of much smaller #'s and letters.

It looks like

112626QW
B00994

2011 maybe?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You have a receipt? Bring that with the battery. If the receipt is within the warranty period I don't think there is a way for them to determine when you bought the tool/battery. It could have been a slow item at the store or something that hung around in the warehouse for a while before it was brought out onto the retail shelves.

I'd call and see what they say before you drive the 3 hours round trip. Maybe you could send the battery with a copy of the receipt to them. Be cheaper than the fuel bill.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Well the battery was manufactured in june of 2011, so about 2 years ago. Makita will do nothing. As expensive as these batteries are, they should last over 2 years, don't you think.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah you should get way more than 2 years from them. they should offer at least a 3year warranty on battery's seeings they make so much much money on them. There's a known issue with their packs as well so even more a reason to have a longer warranty. this is just one more reason other than all their tools being made in china that i wont buy anymore.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah you should get way more than 2 years from them. they should offer at least a 3year warranty on battery's seeings they make so much much money on them. There's a known issue with their packs as well so even more a reason to have a longer warranty. this is just one more reason other than all their tools being made in china that i wont buy anymore.


There was another thread where you said this and people started listing the country of origins on all of their tools. Its a mix out there from where tools are made. We live in a global economy and even kia and toyota make cars in the USA.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I buy Makita corded but have seen way too many down to a single battery or trashed completely BHP454 drill kits amongst sparkies to trust Makita batteries, there was a rumour around they had a chip in them which only allowed a finite amount of charges aswell.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

chewy said:


> I buy Makita corded but have seen way too many down to a single battery or trashed completely BHP454 drill kits amongst sparkies to trust Makita batteries, there was a rumour around they had a chip in them which only allowed a finite amount of charges aswell.


That's a myth like the tools inning box stores are lower quality. There's a battery in the pack that supply's voltage to the onboard chip. If you run your packs too low and keave it if the charger fir a couple weeks you kill this battery and give the chip a error code that stops it from charging the pack. The only way to fix it is to remove the bad cell and put a new one in.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I'm not sure of how I feel about a chip that gives a error code on a otherwise good battery. somewhere I read that a guy was able to charge his bad battery on another power supply and there was nothing wrong with the battery, it held a charge and worked fine.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You can buy the batteries that go in the pack. Just fix it yourself for like 30 bucks.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Update, Makita replaced the battery at no charge, out of warranty.

They check the # of charge cycles on the chip and if it's below their threshold, they will replace the battery.:clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wonder what the threshold is.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Did you bring it into a service center or send it out?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got probably a dozen laying around that I should send in, some I know for a fact were only used lightly for a couple months. Let us know where you sent them (if you sent them).
Thanks


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got a total of 11 batteries that went bad this summer . Gathered them up and dropped the box off at out tool salesmanship house last night . Wondering how many if any will be replaced.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I gave it to one of my suppliers and they took care of it. Saved me the hassle of shipping it myself.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Gary H said:


> I got a total of 11 batteries that went bad this summer . Gathered them up and dropped the box off at out tool salesmanship house last night . Wondering how many if any will be replaced.


That's a lot of bad batteries. If Makita didn't know they had a problem before, that should tell them.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

We should all coordinate shipping them all in at once, they'll know they have a problem then.


----------

